# 6 Americans denied boarding in Cairo and held



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Wonder how this one will play out....seems some of them already have charges filed against them with penalties of up to 5 years in jail.

US outrage as Egypt bars Americans from leaving | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

An interesting comment from the CBS news site carrying the story also.

Does Egypt need an "International Republican Institute" (IRI) in Cairo controlled by the son of Obama's Secretary of Transportation? Surely, the Egyptian authorities want to find out whom the institute was funding and why! There is no doubt that the IRI is a Trojan Horse, and the Egyptian authorities would certainly like to find out how many $ millions are stack on its belly, and who gets them, and why? 

I have no doubt that the U.S. is mourning the loss of it puppet Hosni Mubarak, and it tries to find and promote alternatives to the rising political power of the National Freedom and Justice Party (Muslim Brotherhood), which, along with the Islamist Salafist party, has gained control of 70% majority in the newly elected parliament. There is no doubt, therefore, that both the U.S. and Israel are heavily and clandestinely involved into Egypt, and ready to spend $ millions or $ billions if necessary to prevent Egypt's new Muslim leaning majority government for tilting toward Iran, or from loosening the U.S. influence over Egypt's political and military institutions. 

The Egyptian Supreme Military Council, supposedly an ally of the U.S., is therefore wondering what the IRI is doing behind its back! Undoubtedly, the Egyptian Generals are leery that if an ally hides it activities from them, that activity is either against them, or against their national interest! 
Nikos Retsos, retired professor


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I saw a news article that said the NGO had applied for a permit in 2005 which wasn't granted, yet it continued to operate anyway. So, it appears we have the son of a US Cabinet member acting above the law - for a very long time - and when it comes time to take his lumps, the problem belongs to everyone else but him. What kind of reasoning is that?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> What kind of reasoning is that?


Obviously the kind of reasoning that some people in this world hold, that they are above the law.

I do wonder what exactly they have been doing in this country for all this time?


----------

